# Machine Knit Cardigan



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

I just finished this machine knit cardigan on my 970. It's a pattern of Mary Anne Oger and knit of Tamm Diamante yarn. I chose a tuck pattern from Stitch World III. Through the years I've made hundreds of cardigans, but I learned some new techniques on this one. The second photo is a close-up to show the stitch pattern.


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

Very lovely!


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

I love it. Just curious, how long does it take for a machine to knit the sweater?


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Lovely work and alot of work. I tried years ago but didn't have the patience.


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Hundreds??? My oh my! This is a beautiful sweater.


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes, hundreds! I've been knitting for almost 30 years. The first year I made 64 sweaters, mostly childrens. I have knit for my family and friends, many many baby and shower gifts, and did custom knitting for 20 years. When I worked full-time I was up and knitting by six in the morning, spent my noon hour knitting, and was known to sometimes still be at it at midnight. I have big, big stash to get through so must continue!! :-}


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

How much time? Hard question. Depends what else I'm doing. A child's sweater I could knit in a day if I kept at it. But I tend to do a little housework, knit the back, bake something, knit the front, another day knit a sleeve between meetings and laundry. I usually manage a garment in a week. I hope you understand, the machine doesn't knit the garment. I knit the garment and use a machine in the process with hands on the carriage every row. I don't set any automatic knitting device. I do the shaping by increasing or decreasing. Lots of handwork, etc.


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for explaining, Linalu, I have never seen a knitting machine. I guess it's not as easy as it sounds.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow - that is beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Linalu your cardigan is lovely and I applaud the fact that you have quite rightly stated that you have knit the garment not the machine. When something as nice as your cardigan is made so many people believe that it's a machine that has done all the work when in actual fact it takes great skill and patience to make something as nice as this. :thumbup:


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> Linalu your cardigan is lovely and I applaud the fact that you have quite rightly stated that you have knit the garment not the machine. When something as nice as your cardigan is made so many people believe that it's a machine that has done all the work when in actual fact it takes great skill and patience to make something as nice as this. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

This is one of those times when I wish we had a "like" button. Not only do I LOVE your cardigan, but the way you explain the hands on approach to machine knitting is spot on!

I wore my LK-150 knit sampler lace cardigan to work the other day - someone asked if I just turn the machine on and walk away. Had to explain that every single pattern stitch was hand manipulated.


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

A lovely sweater. The tuck stitch is so pretty!


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

Love that cardigan. The style is excellent and the stitch pattern you chose really compliments it. Well done! &#128512;
Now that I am back from a five month RV trip I cant wait to get started with knitting but have to get the house and my knittng room sorted out first!
Sheila


----------



## Fluffymahoot (Jul 12, 2011)

linalu said:


> How much time? Hard question. Depends what else I'm doing. A child's sweater I could knit in a day if I kept at it. But I tend to do a little housework, knit the back, bake something, knit the front, another day knit a sleeve between meetings and laundry. I usually manage a garment in a week. I hope you understand, the machine doesn't knit the garment. I knit the garment and use a machine in the process with hands on the carriage every row. I don't set any automatic knitting device. I do the shaping by increasing or decreasing. Lots of handwork, etc.


Beautiful explanation ..... I compare my knitting machines to sewing machines only a bit more complicated and a longer learning curve. Your sweater is lovely and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Your sweater is gorgeous and your explanation is right on, tks for sharing.&#128077;&#128079;


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Very nice and isn't it fun to still find new techniques after so many years? I just tried tuck stitch, too, after having my machine for 30 years.


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

very nice


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

That is super attractive. It looks perfect for year round wear.


----------



## Osk (Feb 20, 2015)

Reba 1 said it all, love your cardigan and your explain,


----------



## Alna (Aug 26, 2012)

Linalu
Your cardigan is lovely.
Could you tell us which Pattern of Mary Ann Oger's it is and if it is in her Knitwords book or some place else we could get the pattern our self.
Thank-you


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you all for your nice comments! I'm so glad I made it. As I said, there were many new lessons here. The hem starts as FNR, then switches to a 1x1 longstitch on front, while still knitting every needle on wrong side. The pattern is tucked in one direction, knit in opposite direction. The front opening has pattern right to the edge, but a long stitch self facing on wrong side that comes off the machine finished! Front panel is joined in an interesting way, with a sort of "envelope" enclosure. All in all, it's an exciting pattern! Very lightweight! And drapes beautifully!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Very beautiful sweater. You are talented and I also liked the way you explained "machine knitting". It has quite a learning curve and is just as difficult to figure out as any hand knitted pattern- maybe even more so.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

DOn't let what Rebecca said scare off those of you who don't know about knitting machines. Her machine does not use punchcards or the computer to get the gorgeous designs like the one shown by Linalu. THe 150 doesn't have those features. It is for people like hand manipulating stitches.
I gave my granddaughters machines similar to the 150 and in a day I taught them how to use the machine and they made gorgeous scarves. One mad butterflies and other designs on hers and the other geometric patterns. They were both 15 at the time. SO it really is not hard to do. 
Linalus sweater is beautiful. 
Attycasner you should take your machine out from under the bed and got to Youtube and see how to use your machine. Years ago when they were sold , people ddi not get good lessons and there was no youtube to see lessons on how to use it. Now there is, as well as this and many other knitting machine chat rooms where if you have a problem you can get advice. SO do look at the wonderful youtube videos and see what they can do, how they do it and you will find it is a wonderful hobby to do and take up. SO many machines are also available to buy in different price ranges and different configurations.
Don't let Susie scare you off. Susie is a fabulous KM knitter and gives of her advice very generously. I am surprised Susie that you said it takes great skill. It really doesn't. I started my grandson at age 8. If you watch the videos, follow the manuals, are not an idiot or klutz, you can use a machine. Just start with scarves first so you get used to using a machine. In the first few lessons in the manual you learn how to use the machine, and how to make it read punchcards so the machine can make all the wonderful designs. Then if you want to make a sweater you learn to decrease and increase. A wonderful set of books out there is the Machine Knitting Bible. They are sometimes for sale on eBay as is a CD of the books.


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

This pattern is from Mary Anne Oger, is called Sophisticate, and can be purchased on her website, Knitwords.com.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> Linalu your cardigan is lovely and I applaud the fact that you have quite rightly stated that you have knit the garment not the machine. When something as nice as your cardigan is made so many people believe that it's a machine that has done all the work when in actual fact it takes great skill and patience to make something as nice as this. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ancientone (Dec 5, 2014)

Just gorgeous.


----------



## janetmk (Apr 11, 2013)

Agree a beautiful cardigan and a very good description of machine knitting that should be writ large for all those who say 'oh just machine knit' when they see a machine knit garment, if only they knew what was involved.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

linalu said:


> This pattern is from Mary Anne Oger, is called Sophisticate, and can be purchased on her website, Knitwords.com.


Gorgeous.
Thanks for the info on where to find the pattern.


----------



## charmknits (Jan 26, 2014)

susieknitter said:


> Linalu your cardigan is lovely and I applaud the fact that you have quite rightly stated that you have knit the garment not the machine. When something as nice as your cardigan is made so many people believe that it's a machine that has done all the work when in actual fact it takes great skill and patience to make something as nice as this. :thumbup:


Wonderful!


----------



## JuDyAEd (Jan 26, 2015)

Very pretty!


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Love the style and colour, is this your pattern or did you follow a pattern.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Very elegant cardigan. I hope you made it for yourself and will get lots of enjoyment wearing it.

Thanks also for your nice explanation about using the machine to knit. I think lots of people, as others have said, think the machine does all the work for you. I'm like you. I knit to a good stopping place, sometimes when I get up to the armhole, then go do something else.

Your comments about starting to knit early in the morning, at noon, and till late at night sound like the discipline of a writer. Have to fit in the paying job around your real passion.


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

For meknit: this is a pattern from Mary Anne Oger and can be purchased on her website, Knitwords.com


----------



## Nanamat (Feb 19, 2014)

Beautiful! I am currently starting my first cardigan on my knitting machine....just a little bit cautious.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Euvid I have just had a PM asking if I had read your post with reference to me in it.
When I then came to read it I was one that was surprised to see the following quote from you....."Don't let Susie scare you off. Susie is a fabulous KM knitter and gives of her advice very generously. I am surprised Susie that you said it takes great skill"

I asked in a local yarn shop if they sold cones of yarn because I use a knitting machine. The woman in there said "Oh you are one of those that cheat, all you do is push a thing up and down" and she is one of many people that believe that this is all you do if you machine knit. They have the idea that you throw a cone of yarn at the machine and from doing that you have a well fit, wonderfully patterned, flawless cardigan!

People that believe it's this easy could go out and buy an extremely expensive machine and when they find out that there is so much more to machine knitting they will be totally disappointed. This is why in the past so many machines ended up under beds; in lofts; in sheds; in garages; or worst still they were taken to the tip/dump.

I hand knit and crochet for years and years and I know from doing that machine knitting is far harder to master.

If all you want to do is knit scarves or oblong baby blankets/afghans in one stitch pattern from beginning to end.....yes it's relatively simple.

Learn what yarns you can use; learn how to thread the machine; learn how the yarn will knit up; learn what tension on carriage and mast you need to use for a said yarn to produce a nice fabric; learn how to cast on; learn how to weight the fabric; learn how to cast off and you have a plain knit scarf or baby blanket. Then learn how to do a pattern (electronic or punchcard) and you can do a patterned scarf or blanket.

But we are not talking about an oblong here, we are admiring and talking about a beautiful cardigan that takes a lot more work/knowledge/skill than the scarf does.
Yes you can learn to do this but you are not going to be able to do this from first setting up the machine and I don't consider it wise to let people believe they will. 

Letting some people believe this will only make them wonder (when having bought a machine) why they are not able to make the same. This then takes away their confidence and makes them believe that they are stupid simply because others have said it's easy. These prospective machine knitters then wont ask for help because they don't want to look/sound stupid and it's these owners of machines that end up shoving them under a bed!

I have put in answer to someone that admired my woven cardigan "it's not that hard to do" but this is only on the presumption that she can knit a cardigan and was more in reference to the weaving pattern from start to finish.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

I love that sweater. That is my kind, long in the back to hide my hi-nee.


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> Euvid I have just had a PM asking if I had read your post with reference to me in it.
> When I then came to read it I was one that was surprised to see the following quote from you....."Don't let Susie scare you off. Susie is a fabulous KM knitter and gives of her advice very generously. I am surprised Susie that you said it takes great skill"
> 
> I asked in a local yarn shop if they sold cones of yarn because I use a knitting machine. The woman in there said "Oh you are one of those that cheat, all you do is push a thing up and down" and she is one of many people that believe that this is all you do if you machine knit. They have the idea that you throw a cone of yarn at the machine and from doing that you have a well fit, wonderfully patterned, flawless cardigan!
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

This is a lovely cardigan.


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

lovely work and it doesn't end when it comes off the machine.you then have to sew it together.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

euvid said:


> DOn't let what Rebecca said scare off those of you who don't know about knitting machines. Her machine does not use punchcards or the computer to get the gorgeous designs like the one shown by Linalu..


Sorry if my comment would scare anyone off! :-o I was very specific that I was referring to a comment I received about the cardigan knit on the LK150. I also have both punchcard and electronic. All machines have a learning curve, and my comment was meant only to express my agreement with the excellent explanation of Linalu.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> Euvid I have just had a PM asking if I had read your post with reference to me in it.
> When I then came to read it I was one that was surprised to see the following quote from you....."Don't let Susie scare you off. Susie is a fabulous KM knitter and gives of her advice very generously. I am surprised Susie that you said it takes great skill"
> 
> I asked in a local yarn shop if they sold cones of yarn because I use a knitting machine. The woman in there said "Oh you are one of those that cheat, all you do is push a thing up and down" and she is one of many people that believe that this is all you do if you machine knit. They have the idea that you throw a cone of yarn at the machine and from doing that you have a well fit, wonderfully patterned, flawless cardigan!
> ...


Very Well Said Sue.

This is a fabulously knit cardigan, I really do like it.
Others who have replied about it already are admiring it for very good reasons.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> Euvid I have just had a PM asking if I had read your post with reference to me in it.
> When I then came to read it I was one that was surprised to see the following quote from you....."Don't let Susie scare you off. Susie is a fabulous KM knitter and gives of her advice very generously. I am surprised Susie that you said it takes great skill"
> 
> I asked in a local yarn shop if they sold cones of yarn because I use a knitting machine. The woman in there said "Oh you are one of those that cheat, all you do is push a thing up and down" and she is one of many people that believe that this is all you do if you machine knit. They have the idea that you throw a cone of yarn at the machine and from doing that you have a well fit, wonderfully patterned, flawless cardigan!
> ...


Well said, Sue.


----------



## shirleyrothery (Dec 22, 2012)

From one who is re-learning after a number of years without a machine, there is a lot to relearn and some modern techniques that I never learnt before.
Having been with a group of total beginners recently they were all surprised at how much there was to learn, just to get started. But, for those who wish to learn our art, please don't be put off, but be prepared to take time to learn it. This forum is a wonderful resource for help and advice.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

shirleyrothery said:


> From one who is re-learning after a number of years without a machine, there is a lot to relearn and some modern techniques that I never learnt before.
> Having been with a group of total beginners recently they were all surprised at how much there was to learn, just to get started. But, for those who wish to learn our art, please don't be put off, but be prepared to take time to learn it. This forum is a wonderful resource for help and advice.


Well said..thanks for your viewpoint..and sharing it!!


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

Utterly gorgeous. And no a knitting machine need not be complicated at all depending on which one you buy - from helping to speed up a handknit look garment to wonderful computerised ones that can do somersaults and produce one of a kind art works.


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Great sweater.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

judypfennemore said:


> Utterly gorgeous. And no a knitting machine need not be complicated at all depending on which one you buy - from helping to speed up a handknit look garment to wonderful computerised ones that can do somersaults and produce one of a kind art works.


Really like your post-straight , simple , to the point!

MKer since 1969 Still finding different ways to accomplish things!! Feel I am only l limited by my willingness/time to sit down and play/explore!!


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## Jeanette9 (Jul 24, 2012)

lovely :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info about the pattern.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Gorgeous! Beautifully done. 
Marge


----------



## JJSteiner (May 12, 2014)

Very nice.. I wish I could get started knitting..


----------



## Jokruger (Nov 11, 2014)

Really beautiful. Very neat. Well done


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you all for your comments!


----------



## meshter (Oct 31, 2014)

beatuful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! is it a ready pattern or it's your design and calculation? :|


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

It's a pattern by Mary Anne Oger, available on her website, Knitwords.com. BTW, she knitted it in Zephyr Marl and it was just gorgeous. I had Diamante on hand, so just used that. It was one of the substitutes she talked about and gauge was perfect on my machine. I used a different tuck pattern, too...one that was in the Stitch Book III.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Very pretty cardigan.


----------

